# AW Séries 5 Acier d’occasion ou AW SE neuve



## Chadwan (5 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour à tous,

j’ai actuellement une AW Séries 1 alu GPS et je voudrais changer mon AW pour un modèle plus récent. Mon budget étant un peu limité, j’hésite entre une AW Séries 5 Acier d’occasion (390€) ou une AW SE neuve. Je sais qu’en gros avec un AW SE je perds l’always on display mais je gagne l’altimètre plus sensible. Le côté cellulaire n’est pas obligatoire pour moi. Qu’en pensez-vous et que feriez-vous à ma place ? 
Merci d’avance pour vos avis.


----------



## fousfous (5 Octobre 2020)

Série 5 sans hésiter, tout ce que tu perds c'est l'altimètre en complication (je suis pas sur que ça soit si utile).


----------



## Chadwan (5 Octobre 2020)

Merci pour ton avis @fousfous 
C’est un peu ce que je pensais aussi mais je voulais avoir des avis extérieurs avant.


----------



## Jura39 (5 Octobre 2020)

Sans hésitation la watch 5 aussi


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (5 Octobre 2020)

Si une occasion ne te gène pas et que tu fais bien attention en l'achetant, la watch 5


----------



## Jura39 (5 Octobre 2020)

La watch acier semble a un tarif très intéressant   , 
le prix me surprend !


----------



## Chadwan (5 Octobre 2020)

Le prix est intéressant en effet. C’est pour cela que je me pose des questions. Le vendeur me dit qu’il a la facture. Je vais lui demander le numéro de série de la montre pour vérifier auprès d’Apple si ça correspond bien à la description


----------



## Jura39 (5 Octobre 2020)

Chadwan a dit:


> Le prix est intéressant en effet. C’est pour cela que je me pose des questions. Le vendeur me dit qu’il a la facture. Je vais lui demander le numéro de série de la montre pour vérifier auprès d’Apple si ça correspond bien à la description


Le prix me paraît bas 
dans quel état est la watch ?


----------



## Chadwan (5 Octobre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Le prix me paraît bas
> dans quel état est la watch ?


Aucune micro-griffure d’après le vendeur, comme neuve. Sur les photos, elle a l’air dans un état impeccable. Le bracelet (bracelet sport) semble avoir été utilisé mais sans plus.


----------



## Jura39 (5 Octobre 2020)

Chadwan a dit:


> Aucune micro-griffure d’après le vendeur, comme neuve. Sur les photos, elle a l’air dans un état impeccable. Le bracelet (bracelet sport) semble avoir été utilisé mais sans plus.


Il y a parfois de superbes affaires
saute sur l'occasion 
Bon achat


----------



## Chadwan (25 Octobre 2020)

Bonsoir à tous,
Juste un petit message pour vous dire que j’ai enfin changé de montre pour une AW Séries 5 acier (celle que j’avais repéré sur Leboncoin). Elle est magnifique. Je voulais remercier les intervenants de ce topic pour votre aide et vos conseils.
À bientôt sur le forum


----------

